# Sun in a Rain Drop......



## EricD (Jul 18, 2009)

I was lucky enough to have the sun hit this water bead just after the rain stopped!

550mm, F5.6, ISO 800, Shutter 1/250, manual mode, tripod...


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW, thats impressive, really like this image and loving the lighting too... super!


----------



## max3k (Jul 18, 2009)

what can I say.....great shot


----------



## SarahTomlin (Jul 22, 2009)

Swoon.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome good job !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 23, 2009)

That really is a beautiful shot.


----------



## Harris (Jul 23, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## Chadfehr (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah that is amazing haha.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Big (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn man!! :thumbup:


----------

